# Sp2022 .40



## Jim522 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey guys, first thread here.
This site seems awesome.
Anyways, I just bought a SP2022 in .40 w/ stainless slide. From what I've researched, they don't seem very common. It's used but in excellent condition. They were asking $489 but since I also purchased a Walther P22 and a XD9 they went down to $400.
Did I get a decent deal?


----------



## redpenguin01 (Apr 16, 2009)

Jim522 said:


> Hey guys, first thread here.
> This site seems awesome.
> Anyways, I just bought a SP2022 in .40 w/ stainless slide. From what I've researched, they don't seem very common. It's used but in excellent condition. They were asking $489 but since I also purchased a Walther P22 and a XD9 they went down to $400.
> Did I get a decent deal?


You can find them for about $439 NIB at some places online. They are a real good deal in the first place.. but that's not to say there aren't better deals out there. I'm sure you'll be happy.


----------



## Jim522 (Jan 31, 2010)

Yea I've seen a few around that price range. But almost all are black and in 9mm. I like the stainless slide and was really looking for a .40. Either way it is my first Sig and I've wanted one for years. I'm sure I'll be very happy with it.


----------



## Mariano (Feb 3, 2010)

Jim522 said:


> Yea I've seen a few around that price range. But almost all are black and in 9mm. I like the stainless slide and was really looking for a .40. Either way it is my first Sig and I've wanted one for years. I'm sure I'll be very happy with it.


Pics please.. or else :numbchuck: LOL Just kidding
But I would like to see a pic


----------



## Jim522 (Jan 31, 2010)

I actually can't pick it up until the 13th, which is this Saturday. But I'll put some pics up as soon as I get it.
Once I figure out how to post pics. I've been meaning to put some up of my new XD9 and Walther P22...


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome from SE Texas.

Congratulations, I am sure you will enjoy the new purchase, safe shooting. :smt1099


----------



## archull (Dec 21, 2009)

Jim522 said:


> Hey guys, first thread here.
> This site seems awesome.
> Anyways, I just bought a SP2022 in .40 w/ stainless slide. From what I've researched, they don't seem very common. It's used but in excellent condition. They were asking $489 but since I also purchased a Walther P22 and a XD9 they went down to $400.
> Did I get a decent deal?


I bought my SP2022 brand new in box shipped from CDNN for $400. That is a bit high for a used Polymer Frame Sig. Thats the price that you can normally pick up a Metal frame Sig like a 226 or a 229


----------



## Mariano (Feb 3, 2010)

CDNN is a great company to deal with. I have had many dealings with them, all were good. Never a issue with them, or there products.Great place for mags. $12 or $13(10rnd), $19(12rnds).


----------

